# Uk Outback



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

The wife just told me she spotted an Outback between Manchester and Leeds on the M62. She was unable to get close enough to find out anything but thinks it is a military member stationed over there.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I knew my British friends would come to their senses eventually. After all, they did dump the Colonies. It was only a matter of time before this happened, too


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Now that's a cool sighting!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Can only imagine the logistics of getting it over there.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wonder what they do for warranty work.......























Steve


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Wonder what they do for warranty work


Sir Gilligan of Loxley's Ye Olde RV Repair.

Mark


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

While flying into the UK this summer the flight path took us along the coast. I was surprised to see quite a few TT from my seat on the plane. So I am sure they have a place to service a TT. I wonder what the common TV is over there.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Can only imagine the logistics of getting it over there.


It has been over 10 years for me but if memory serves me right and it does belong to a service member; I believe you get a little more of a weight allowance going overseas. It would be interesting to find out for sure how it got there though.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Paul said:


> While flying into the UK this summer the flight path took us along the coast. I was surprised to see quite a few TT from my seat on the plane. So I am sure they have a place to service a TT. I wonder what the common TV is over there.


Over the past few years big American SUV's have become quite popular over there. My wife is from the UK and goes back every October to visit family. She has told me of seeing big trucks and Tahoe's while home. For some the price of gas isn't an issue there. I will ask her what was towing it the next time I talk to her.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Can only imagine the logistics of getting it over there.


 The logistics to get it there pale into insignificance when you have to negotiate the narrow roads in places. The M62 is just like a regular interstate so is no problem. Some roads in the country areas are only one lane so someone has to back up into a passing cut out to allow you to pass.

When on vacation visiting family I took a close look at the towing set up and non of them have a weight distribution or have even heard of it. You can see from the unlevel towing that they could benefit from it. I assume the Outback seen had a US truck pulling it due to its weight. The law is that the camper must be less GVW than the tow vehicle and the Police will check. Especially on holiday weekends.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> * The logistics to get it there pale into insignificance when you have to negotiate the narrow roads in places. *The M62 is just like a regular interstate so is no problem. Some roads in the country areas are only one lane so someone has to back up into a passing cut out to allow you to pass.


That's exactly what I was thinking! In fact, each time we've been on local roads anywhere in Europe, we've commented that we were glad *not* to be driving our own vehicles (except the Miata, of course, which I desperately wanted to buzz thru the countryside in!!!) Those "Single Track / No Overtaking" roads can be a challenge in a little Civic or Puegot - let alone in one of our comparatively HUGE beasts...even _without_ a camper in tow!! Then there are the CarParks and Round-Abouts which are certainly not built for anything much bigger than a motor scooter


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

I was in Italy last week (went on a cruise), and saw several campers while I was near Pisa, and also saw what looked like a camper/RV repair place.

I took a couple of pics of the lot where the campers were parked...




























There are definitely many places where I would not like to even think about taking a camper, even smallish ones like these!!

Although, based on the places the bus drivers took us, maybe it's not quite as scary as it seems...









Lynne


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

In the UK, they are "caravans" not sure about what they are called in the rest of Europe.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL, we're loving this thread, lots of chat about roundabouts, motorways and car parks - awesome!

When we were campers prior to coming here, we were only in a tent but many of the campsites we went to would have been totally inaccessible with a large caravan. Smaller drivable campers are popular. Southern Europe is definitely more of a vacation destination for campers, there are many campgrounds which have static caravans for rent.

Anyway, can't believe you saw an Outback over there..........


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jnk36jnk said:


> In the UK, they are "caravans" not sure about what they are called in the rest of Europe.


Yes, and often they are pulled by C or CD "Estates" (Compact to midsize station wagons)
Mondeo Estate

I'm sure an OB would have to be pulled with either a full size SUV(midsize for us...) or an imported truck.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> LOL, we're loving this thread, lots of chat about roundabouts, motorways and car parks - awesome!


It's about time you showed up!
















btw, after 20 years as an Int'l Negotiator, "roundabout" and "car park" became part of my vocabulary (kinda like "y'all" did after a week in the US South). Not only did my US counterparts often ask me to translate what *I* had just said, but they also thought I'd entirely forgotten how to spell.







I must admit I often had trouble writing reports in "American". My British friends granted me honourary UK citizenship and I was soliciting the Queen to reclaim the Colonies when I left the company.







Gotta leave _something_ for the next generation ....









I still wouldn't want to be towing _ANYTHING_ on one of those roads!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> LOL, we're loving this thread, lots of chat about roundabouts, motorways and car parks - awesome!


It's about time you showed up!
















I still wouldn't want to be towing _ANYTHING_ on one of those roads!
[/quote]

LOL! No, neither would we.......!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So I talked to the wife and according to her, they were going by it at brakeneck speed so she was unable to see exactly what the TV was. She did manage to take a picture but I have yet to see it myself. She thinks it was a RR Discovery but not sure. She also though it was a 23 KRS. If I find out more I will post it.

Lance


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

So here is a picture of the elusive UK OB. I can't tell from the picture what is towing it and it also looks as if it was imported by a dealer.

UK OB


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

That's awesome you had time to take a pic, obviously you were on the motorway! I would've been too excited to have seen one of those at home to have grabbed the camera!

TFS, Ali


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> That's awesome you had time to take a pic, obviously you were on the motorway! I would've been too excited to have seen one of those at home to have grabbed the camera!
> 
> TFS, Ali


The wife took it as her sister drove at break-neck speed occording to her. She unable to get a clear picture of the TV though. I am thinking it was imported by a dealer by the way the taillights and number plate has been modified. If it were a Service Member, they would have been the normal ones.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I found this website:

UK OB site


----------

